# Where do detritus worms (etc) come from?



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

You can usually buy worms at an LFS. My LFS down the road sells black worms when they have them.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I think sharing plants and media with the established tank will bring in macro organisms as well as micros. The macros might start off as eggs or very small babies that are almost impossible to see. But they grow!


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

klibs said:


> You can usually buy worms at an LFS. My LFS down the road sells black worms when they have them.


I thought they were a type of food, cultivated, not the same as the ditritus worms that are small redish (at last mine are) and tiny?

Bump:


Diana said:


> I think sharing plants and media with the established tank will bring in macro organisms as well as micros. The macros might start off as eggs or very small babies that are almost impossible to see. But they grow!


I assume that's where I got mine as I got some plants from two different places, but was not sure (it might have also been in the ecco-complete). 

I just wasn't sure if, with a big tank and lots of sand and (relative to last time) relatively clean plants, I was missing a needed organism.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Linwood said:


> I thought they were a type of food, cultivated, not the same as the ditritus worms that are small redish (at last mine are) and tiny?


I think you're right. Sorry. Ignore my comment


----------

